# Football



## andrew.debruijn (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi, i just moved to Hong Kong and looking to play football (soccer). Keen to play at a serious level (training etc..)

Any recommendations?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not try. About Wanchai Spartans FC


----------

